# What do you miss about being single?



## ticktock33 (Jun 6, 2014)

What do you love about being married?

I miss having my ssb as Carrie Bradshaw puts it...secret single behavior. I like to have marathons of reality tv that I've saved up to watch at the end of the week and eat junk. I also like to workout on the treadmill by myself and listen to music really really loud. This was when I had a treadmill and could do that of course. I basically like having my space and being together when we want to be. I think he feels the same way, except he does the same things whether I'm with him or not. 

I also miss not having to be "on" all the time as far as sex goes. Stress really gets to me and I have the advantage of turning feelings on and off. He doesn't so I have to be on all the time just in case and it's exhausting. Sometimes it isn't fun anymore because I'm always in my head thinking what I'm doing wrong or that he wants to and he doesn't want to bother me. This is on top of other stressful things.

The thing I love most about being married is being with my best friend. We have all of these insane experiences together that no one else would believe happened. I wouldn't want to be on the journey with anyone else.

So, what do ya'll love and hate about being married?


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

To be honest, I can't come up with anything. I don't miss being single AT ALL.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

This is the truth. I don't miss being single. I didn't hate or dislike it either. It was just another phase in my life. It was the broke and still discovering who I am phase in my life. I much prefer where I am now. 



ticktock33 said:


> The thing I love most about being married is being with my best friend. We have all of these insane experiences together that no one else would believe happened. I wouldn't want to be on the journey with anyone else.


:iagree:


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

I miss going to a restaurant sitting at the bar and eating alone. It was so relaxing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

OP, some of the things you missed, I did when I married, so maybe that's why I feel the way i do. What I sometimes miss is the life I had married but before children. It's completely different once you have a child.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Hmm...what do I not miss about being married.

Let me count the ways. There are many.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

I miss the dating life/engaged life. It was so nice back then with how our relationship was. My husband was super sweet, was always working on our relationship to make it better, and we were happy. 

I don't know if I love anything about being married right now. Maybe just the sex, since it has only gotten better over time, but that's about it. Other than that, things have just gotten worse. I really wish our relationship would go back to how it was when we were dating.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

The only thing I miss about being single was being able to sleep until pass Noon on Saturdays or even Sundays ............. depending on how crazy I was the evening / morning before 

Nowadays I'd be lucky if I could sleep pass 700am on the weekends with my little boys jumping on top of me and waking my husband and I up so early.

Oh well ......... sleep is over-rated anyways  !!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

DH and I do our SSB together :rofl:

Sometimes I don't like sharing the tv. When it's bitter cold outside and I just want to sit in my jammies and game all night,I can't because then he'd be bored to tears with nothing to do. 

We refuse to buy another tv though. 

I also don't like the expectation that I'm the meal provider. Whenever I say I don't feel like cooking he never gets upset about it and is very supportive.But if I don't cook,then what? we waste money dining out or getting take away.

I miss being able to have cereal every night as an acceptable dinner for the week


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I miss being able to have cereal every night as an acceptable dinner for the week


Yep, I miss having a bowl of Lucky Charms for dinner every once in awhile! :rofl:


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

There's very little I miss about being single. About the only thing that _occasionally_ comes to mind is not having to compromise or negotiate what we're going to do - *I* just could do whatever, or nothing.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

As Scarlet said I hate being the meal provider.

Sometimes I just don't want to cook, and I want to eat ramen noodles. That's harder when someone else is depending on you.


----------



## mpgunner (Jul 15, 2014)

Being married 32 years my wife recently left for 2 weeks to see our daughter and new grandson. I about went nuts.

I can not imagine, or ever want, to be single. Missing the intimacy was what was huge to me (and the sex too!).


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

OH and when I want to lose a few lbs...having Mr.Ihaveanasslikesteel saying "hey let's go get ice cream!" isn't cool. Ok baby,you might always have the body of a lean 20 year old but I gain 2 lbs if I even smell that waffle cone ice creamy goodness,ok?


----------



## Elane (Jul 15, 2014)

There is nothing I miss at the moment of my single life. But if things don't improve drastically in my living-together-life, I'm sure I'll start to remember some!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

For a while after my divorce, I really missed affectionate touch. Just having someone to snuggle with who cared about me. Then, I realized that those feelings of being cared for by my husband had pretty much been all in my head anyway. So, I got a kitten. He's a real snuggle bunny, and has turned out to have a gargantuan purr when I woogle his ears. Problem solved. 

I really love a lot of things about being single. I like having every other weekend to myself. I like being able to eat triscuits and hummus for dinner if I want to. I like not having to share a bathroom.


----------



## ticktock33 (Jun 6, 2014)

I think that I could have the SSB stuff back when we are settled down enough to have our own spaces again. When we were living together and during the first few years we had a pretty big apartment for 2 people. He had his man cave and I had my woman cave lol. We would hang out together when we wanted to at the end of the day. I liked things this way, we were together but not. 

I also kind of miss not having someone depending on me. I know he feels the same way. But that's nothing a vacation can't fix, but we've never really been on vacation.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't miss anything about being single...except dressing sl*tty. Husband won't allow that anymore. 

So I just dress sl*tty at home now.

Not a huge sacrifice since he thoroughly appreciates my sl*t clothes when they are on show just for him.


----------



## ticktock33 (Jun 6, 2014)

ScarletBegonias said:


> OH and when I want to lose a few lbs...having Mr.Ihaveanasslikesteel saying "hey let's go get ice cream!" isn't cool. Ok baby,you might always have the body of a lean 20 year old but I gain 2 lbs if I even smell that waffle cone ice creamy goodness,ok?


OMG, I know!!! Husbands tend not to understand that they are super blessed in the way of metabolism. He can eat whatever he wants at any time of the day. I have to be on strict schedule of salads and carefully selected snacks. 

That's the other thing that I miss. I'm so strict with myself and I have schedules and order that I like to keep up with. He is the fly by the seat of his pants kind of guy, it drives me nuts. I would kill for a week of structure lol.


It sounds like I just need a vacation actually...


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

mpgunner said:


> Being married 32 years my wife recently left for 2 weeks to see our daughter and new grandson. I about went nuts.
> 
> I can not imagine, or ever want, to be single. Missing the intimacy was what was huge to me (and the sex too!).


Congratulations mpgunner! I can't wait for grandbabies...we still have a few more years...

I don't miss anything about being single.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I miss being able to just make a decision without having to consult a painfully slow, thoughtful person. I want to control the thermostat and tv remote. I would love my own bathroom. I'd love to just go on vacation. I would love to have a house without chips in it. I would love to have a clean environment period. Thankfully my husband and kids far outweigh any of these desires.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

[email protected] the thermostat control

My electric bill would be so low if I controlled the thermostat in the summer months. I'm always cold and he's always hot
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
What I miss about being single is the freedom from responsibility. The lack of worrying about how my actions affect someone else. 

Being single was absolutely not worth it, but being in a relationship entails taking on a large responsibility for another person.


----------



## Elane (Jul 15, 2014)

Opps...


----------



## ire8179 (Apr 19, 2014)

I used to read in bathtub for hours, can't do it now. I miss it but trading it with reading fairy tales book to my little ones absolutely worth it, they look so cute when they're concentrating


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I haven't been single since my teens and was so happy to find a wonderful BF who wanted to do and share everything with me.. we've always enjoyed the same stuff.. watching movies together, going places together...just hanging out talking for hours... our friends on both sides took a hit .. it then became "us" ..

Neither one of us care about space at all. I wouldn't say this about friends, only HIM.. he is the only person in my life I could be around 24 hrs a day and still enjoy his presence..(but of course we're not together that much- just saying)...it's not something that wears of me or I think I need to get away from him.. it's like he is a part of me...(Oh that doesn't mean we don't fight once in awhile, but then we get to make up !)...

It doesn't matter what we are doing..we'd just prefer the 2 of us...(plus the little ducklings waddling behind - meaning the kids -for this part of our lives anyway) 

I miss NOTHING about being single ...other than maybe it would be nice to be young again..and relive our youth..


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Probably being able to go anywhere drop of a hat without having to plan or tell anyone (miss randomly going to chill out in Ireland or France for the weekend).


----------



## captainstormy (Jun 15, 2012)

Not having to deal with so many people.

When I was single, or even when we were dating I really only had to deal with a handful of people in my life. Myself, her, My family (4 people), and a few close friends. Less than a dozen people in the world I had to give a crap about.

Once we got engaged, that all changed. She has a huge family, and they are always hanging out, doing stuff, calling each other, etc etc. On top of that, she makes me go to her little cousins birth day parties (several cousins, all less than 10). I dunno what a grown arse man with no kids is doing at a kids birthday party. It's creepy and strange.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Since it's grass is always Greener I am now single after a marriage and love most things about it. I do miss some things about marriage but those are gone now so I just try and make the best with what I got


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm 46. My x wife asked for a divorce a few years ago after 18 years of marriage. 

I suppose everyone's personality is different. After the shock wore off, I discovered that I like being single rather well. The idea of dating does nothing for me whatsoever. I like the life of doing what I want when i want. I have no desire to put that kind of time into something.

I'm just not in for the game of it all. I know some people don't like the word game in reference to a relationship, but that's what I call it.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

captainstormy said:


> Not having to deal with so many people.
> 
> When I was single, or even when we were dating I really only had to deal with a handful of people in my life. Myself, her, My family (4 people), and a few close friends. Less than a dozen people in the world I had to give a crap about.
> 
> Once we got engaged, that all changed. She has a huge family, and they are always hanging out, doing stuff, calling each other, etc etc. On top of that, she makes me go to her little cousins birth day parties (several cousins, all less than 10). I dunno what a grown arse man with no kids is doing at a kids birthday party. It's creepy and strange.


I hear you. Again, I guess it's just personality. Some people view it as a negative to have less people in their life, but I'm with you, I like fewer people. The fewer people, the less likely drama will be around.


----------



## captainstormy (Jun 15, 2012)

southbound said:


> I hear you. Again, I guess it's just personality. Some people view it as a negative to have less people in their life, but I'm with you, I like fewer people. The fewer people, the less likely drama will be around.


Everyone is wired differently I guess. I've always just been happy to be off on my own doing my own thing. 

I only get two days a week off from work where I can do what I want, I like to do with them as I please. However today I'm stuck attending two birthday parties so my Saturday is wasted. I'd honestly rather be working than this, atleast I'd be making money instead of spending it.


----------



## Ponderosa7 (Jul 19, 2014)

I miss a clean house and my " me time".


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't miss a thing about being single. I can still have my me time, as can hubby. I don't think either of us feels restricted at all.

Sometimes it might be nice to just sit and watch a SATC season on DVD but that's about it, lol.

I love being married


----------



## silentghost (Jan 28, 2013)

Three weeks ago my husband took off to the island to go fishing for a few days with his brother. My SIL had a few days for herself offered to take the girls to give me a break. 

With no husband and no kids....I sure had the time of my life.

The only disadvantage I have is that I would go through the fuel bill pretty fast.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

I've been in a relationship for years, but we don't really live together, so I feel like I have the best of both worlds. I have my space how I want it, and all the "me time" I require, but also have a wonderful man in my life for the things I want and need a man for.

It's made it really, really hard to pull the trigger on marriage, for sure.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

We met at 18, living together by 19, so I've never really been single. When we met, I was saving to travel and had loose (but not very thought-out) plans to live across the waters. As we became smitten, those plans were shelved. Years later, we travelled and lived overseas together and had an adventure! He balances the impulsive side to me. I'm grateful that we have been able to experience those travels together.

When he's been away for work, hints of OCD with cleaning start to emerge and I make tuna pasta dishes for dinner lol. If I were single now, I'd likely fall into a relationship with the gym.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

He experiences all of my behavior. Heck, last Sunday morning I was in my pajamas (the comfy ones with Elvis on them lol) catching up on hours of Eastenders with cups of tea in-hand. Somehow, he still digs me . He sees it all. As do I. I'm grateful for him being in my life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Giro flee said:


> I would love to have a house without chips in it.


This made me chuckle. 

My husband has self-restraint. A bag of chips can last weeks. Me? Not so much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Nothing.


----------



## Coco2014 (May 8, 2014)

Wow, so many people said they don't miss anything being single?

I do miss being single, quite much. 

I miss most is the freedom. The freedom of doing what ever I want to do, whenever I want do it and the way I want to do it. In marriage I have to consider another person's opinion and if he disagrees with me, then I have to make compromise. That's just frustrating. 

I also miss that being single no matter how stupid things I do, nobody is there to get mad at me and reprimand me. 

The best part in marriage is having a baby and raising a baby.


----------



## lakergirl (Oct 22, 2014)

I miss having the whole bed to myself. No snoring, no farting, no coughing, no elbow in my head in the middle of the night. I miss having a tidier home. I miss being able to have a quiet evening without making excuses to have one.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

I miss not worrying about another adult moods and pouting


----------



## Angelou (Oct 21, 2014)

Single: If I had to pick one thing, I would say come and go as I please and "do me". What that means is answer to no one.
Married: I love that I married my best friend. I trust and believe in this marriage. He makes me feel like I can be a better person and achieve a greater purpose in life.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

I miss seeing that low amount on the grocery/household shopping bill. Even when separated and it was just me and the boys, it was so much cheaper lol. He eats like a horse but it shows like a bird on him (fast metabolism).

I love having a partner through life - to laugh with, having inside jokes and secret glances, to support each other in difficult times or even just lighten the load when it comes to parenting (single parenting is by far one of the hardest things I've had to do) it is nice to be able to tap-out or tag-team the kids. I also love having someone to cuddle with at night and to make love to.


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

I miss the sex more than anything


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

I miss being able to decorate/arrange rooms the way I'd like.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

I really miss getting rejected at bars!


----------



## JustTired (Jan 22, 2012)

The main thing I miss is not having to cook. Since I am married & a mom now, cooking is essential. When I was single, if I didn't feel like cooking I just got some yogurt or something.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

My wife misses total control of the TV and doing whatever she wants whenever she wants without having to consider others.


----------

